# Amtrak cancelled my Auto Train for Feb 21



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2013)

I booked a trip on the Auto Train in July for a trip Feb 21/2013.

The other day I received an email stating that my reservation for Feb 21/2013 has been cancelled and they have no alternative plan.  I can call if I wish to change my destination otherwise nothing can be done.

You can imagine how upset I am and when I called them they offered me my money back.  They said it is not their fault as work is being done on the tracks and they do not own the tracks.   

I have checked several days before and after my reservation date and they all have been cancelled.

Now I find I will have to drive all the way to Florida which is something I had not planned on doing.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 18, 2013)

"Yeah, well write your Congressman.
And while you're at it, tell him I need a steak and a bucket of cold beer."
-- from the movie, Hamburger Hill (1987)

Seriously, I might chuck the whole thing and cancel.
.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2013)

Talent

I think you would have a different attitude if you lived 1700 miles away and the train cuts your mileage in half.  Plus the wear and tear on your car and yourself.

We have had the trip allready cancelled and have no choice but to drive at this late date.   The air fares would be very high booking so late.

I don't think your response was appropriate.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 18, 2013)

What Amtrak said was the truth. They don't own the tracks. CSX does, and Amtrak leases use of them. I'm sure that the cancellation of those trips and the refunding of all the pre-paid fares was not something they relished either.

Sorry for your unexpected road trip, but if you want your own car in Florida, and air fares are high, there is probably no alternative. Leave a couple of days earlier than your original plan and make the best of it. Plan a couple of touristy stops enroute.

Monopoly's are like that. No alternative= no alternative.

Jim


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.thespec.com/living/travel/article/815864--head-south-driving-someone-else-s-car
Maybe not for this time, but I presume you know about this service.
http://www.canadadriveaway.com/index.html


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chrisky

Yes I know about Toronto Driveway Service.

In my younger days I did it a few times and made a holiday out of it.

But this time we are down for 2 weeks a need the use of a car and do not want to rent a car.  We will be able to take the train back so it is only a one way trip of driving the whole way.

Thanks


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Can you find out where the tracks are shut down and drive to a location past that point and pick up the train there?

George


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2013)

The whole trip is cancelled in both directions for 1 week. \

This effects approximately 5000 passengers if the trains were completely sold out which they are usually are at this time of year.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 18, 2013)

That's a shame about the cancellation.  I can imagine how the Auto-Train made the trip so much better for you.  I think I would just fly and rent a car at this point.  I always enjoyed taking this train.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 18, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> What Amtrak said was the truth. They don't own the tracks. CSX does, and Amtrak leases use of them.  <<SNIPPED>>



I can only imagine the financial hemorrhage AMTRAK (and our government) would have if they did own the tracks!

I can imagine your frustration however, BM . . . sorry your vacation planning had such a nasty monkey wrench thrown into the mix.


----------

